# L211 Feature Request: Native Resolution Pass-through



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

This topic has been brought up in a number of different places, but I wanted to add a new twist to it by posting it as a thread.

Today (as of L211 and all previous versions), output via the component video / DVI connection can be set via the Menu-6-9 to 1 of 4 distinct output types: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i. For some, this setting is ultimately needed because their current TVs will only support certain inputs (i.e. only 1080i via component video inputs). For others (like myself), the TV can handle all of the current formats being used by the stations that the 921 can tune in (be in OTA-HD, SAT-HD or SAT-SD). 

I would like to request that a 5th selection be added to the list, NATIVE. A number of HD boxes already support this feature, so it is nothing new or cutting edge. This would just take the existing signal and pass it through to the TV and allow the TV to do its own conversion as needed. I know with my Sony LCD RPTV, the picture for SD channels actually looks better via the S-video input then it does being upconverted to 1080i by the 921. Also, this would allow me to use the scaling functions available with my TV.

Yes, I know that there is a work-around for this (simply put the 921 in SD mode to watch any SD programs), but I don't want to sit and explain how all of that works to my wife between amber and blue lights, what TV input to use, etc.

Please respond to the poll so that I / we / hopefully Dish can gauge the interest in this feature.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm all for this, AS LONG AS the option remains to convert all output to 1080i, as my television downconverts a native 720p signal to 480p.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

what work around. I have posted before. VOOM box had native and it rocked. I have a sony tube HD wega and I have too not only toggle between SD and HD but also have to toggle tv from DVI to RCA becuase DVI will only show 1080 and RCA will only show 480. PAIN IN THE REAR if you know what I meen!


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes this would be a really good feature.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Wasn't there a post that this was added to the 811?

Better to be able to set the output resolution for each source resolution separately:


```
[size=2]
480  -> 480/720/1080?
720  -> 480/720/1080?
1080 -> 480/720/1080?[/size]
```


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Better to be able to set the output resolution for each source resolution separately


While I agree with that, I was going for something simple for now, more complex for later. Something that is readily available on a number of other STBs. Something that should be able to be implemented quickly.

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

dishbacker said:


> Today (as of L211 and all previous versions), output via the component video / DVI connection can be set via the Menu-6-9 to 1 of 4 distinct output types: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i.


Right except the DVR-921, cannot output 480i on component . See this thread/poll.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

TVBob said:


> Right except the DVR-921, cannot output 480i on component . See this thread/poll.


Totally agree with you. Also it is not just component. DVI cable connection will not output 480 either. WIth my Voom box it shoots native out so my wega can do the conversion. That way I dont have too do all the input toggle garbage on Voom box. COme on Dish! ya gonna let Motorola have a better feature then you!


----------



## rraybin (Jan 17, 2004)

TVBob said:


> Right except the DVR-921, cannot output 480i on component . See this thread/poll.


Maybe it could put out 480p on component and 480i on composite for 480 i sources as it does in protected mode.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

rraybin said:


> Maybe it could put out 480p on component and 480i on composite for 480 i sources as it does in protected mode.


It proves it can be done. For some ignoranus reason, Dish does not want to make it that easy!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

bump... any other voters out there?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I have lobbied for this since the initial release of the 921. For fixed-pixel displays, this can potentially make a significant difference in image quality, since it can avoid a double-conversion. In addition, despite the high cost of the 921, its scaling hardware is probably inferior to that in most higher-end HDTVs, so having it do the scaling to or from 720p is probably a mistake.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I agree with David Levin and others. INDPENDENT settings are needed. My one HDTV does 480p and 1080i (plus 480i of course). The other accepts all types but converts 720P to 1080i internally. 

I am sure others prefer other combinations, such as 480P, 720p and 1080i converted to 720p. I am sure someone wants every combination, even strange ones (1080i to 480p, 720p to 720P, 480i to 1080i).


----------

